# Rattle on passenger side



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't figure out where this rattle is coming from. I had someone else drive my truck and I couldn't hear it... (of course) then today it came back! It's coming from the passenger side, kinda sounds like under the glove compartment. I put my hand on everything I could and it still rattles! Any help? Also, at low RPM's accelerating it sounds like something metal shaking underneath, like something is loose. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Echelon said:


> I can't figure out where this rattle is coming from. I had someone else drive my truck and I couldn't hear it... (of course) then today it came back! It's coming from the passenger side, kinda sounds like under the glove compartment. I put my hand on everything I could and it still rattles! Any help? Also, at low RPM's accelerating it sounds like something metal shaking underneath, like something is loose. Any ideas? Thanks


i have the same rattle. i think some people have found it to be a loose ac hose behind the upper glove box.

if any one has any tips on how to alleviate this problem, please share. otherwise, it is off to the dealer to get it taken care of. i just hate having to leave my truck there all day.


----------



## 05CCLE4X2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I believe I have that rattle also. I have a rattle that sounds like it is coming from above the upper glove box. I also have a little squeak in my lumbar support in my seat. Other than that, so far so good!


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

I think I have the same rattle in my Pathy. I had my son put his hand on the little vent located on the A pillar that points at the side window to de-fog it and the rattle went away. I am going to pop it off and put something in there to fix it hopefully but you might want to try that if the Fronty is the same.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

jrex said:


> I think I have the same rattle in my Pathy. I had my son put his hand on the little vent located on the A pillar that points at the side window to de-fog it and the rattle went away. I am going to pop it off and put something in there to fix it hopefully but you might want to try that if the Fronty is the same.


Yeah I have that one too... it's intermittent though. Seems almost like the A-pillar rubs the dash.


- Greg -


----------



## soapsuds (Oct 6, 2005)

Echelon said:


> I can't figure out where this rattle is coming from. I had someone else drive my truck and I couldn't hear it... (of course) then today it came back! It's coming from the passenger side, kinda sounds like under the glove compartment. I put my hand on everything I could and it still rattles! Any help? Also, at low RPM's accelerating it sounds like something metal shaking underneath, like something is loose. Any ideas? Thanks


I had a similar rattle in my 2000 CC 4x4. Happened only when the passenger seat was vacant and hadn't been used for a couple of days. Also heard it at about 2000 rpm when accelerating. Once, just for the halibut, I pulled the passenger seat belt out and locked it for a while. I haven't had the rattle since, knock-on-wood.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I noticed a rattle in my truck. Turns out when a passenger sits in the passenger seat and releases the seatbelt, the plastic of the seat belt and the angle that the belt is bent makes the belt rest right against the plastic frame of the door so when I drove it rattled. I just make sure to straighten the belt out whenever I hear it and it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2005/NTB05-092.htm

:thumbup:


----------

